# Eheim Classic canister filter. Pros and cons.



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Tell me all you can about this filter. I think I'm about to invest in one for my 60 gallon tank over my 205 fluval canister filter. Heard good things about it! I wanna hear it  I'm sure there are couple people who are wanting to know how this eheim operates. One good thing I know is that you can inject co2 directly into one of the eheim's intake tubing. It's tubing allows you to use DIY reactor as well. Anymore? What size would you recommend for a 60 gallon? 

The bigger the better they all say? 

Let's get down and review it here! I want some opinions, please


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I love my classics and can't find a single "con". They are low maintenance, no water pass filters and run forever.

I would toss a 2217 on a 60 and call it good.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> I love my classics and can't find a single "con". They are low maintenance, no water pass filters and run forever.
> 
> I would toss a 2217 on a 60 and call it good.


For 159 gallons. Lol Overkill?!?


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

no cons at all!! only con is not having one.. 

They are silent, small and got great power..


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey BK! Looks like AC isn't the only place to be at haha.

Is this ideal filter?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-2217-Aqua...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

NeonFlux said:


> For 159 gallons. Lol Overkill?!?


Not really.That figure means absolutely nothing.
I would rather have 2 2217s than 1 on a 60,but 2 2215s would be sweet too.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Should I try and win this? Or heck, just buy a new one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-Classic-A...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

NeonFlux said:


> Should I try and win this? Or heck, just buy a new one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Eheim-Classic-A...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Look at the crack on the pump head.It's destroyed!
This is only good for parts.Are you looking for a basket case?:icon_wink


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Look at the crack on the pump head.It's destroyed!
> This is only good for parts.Are you looking for a basket case?:icon_wink


Okay nevermind about that destroyed filter. What about this? Is it even classic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=250083889655&Category=3212&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah I agree that you should avoid that auction. Also connecting CO2 to the intake of any canister filter will damage the impeller. You can use a DIY reactor on the outflow and possibly let gas build up go into the intake. One con is that it is very tricky to prime the filter when you have a reactor connected in this way. But this would probably be true for any canister filter.

For a 60 gallon, maybe you could get away with one 2217. Two 2215s would be better but may be too expensive. Perhaps you can use one 2217 and your Fluval, and just attach a reactor to the 2217?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Soujirou said:


> Yeah I agree that you should avoid that auction. Also connecting CO2 to the intake of any canister filter will damage the impeller. You can use a DIY reactor on the outflow and possibly let gas build up go into the intake. *One con is that it is very tricky to prime the filter when you have a reactor connected in this way.* But this would probably be true for any canister filter.
> 
> For a 60 gallon, maybe you could get away with one 2217. Two 2215s would be better but may be too expensive. *Perhaps you can use one 2217 and your Fluval, and just attach a reactor to the 2217?*


I can do that. Btw what do you mean by prime?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

NeonFlux said:


> Okay nevermind about that destroyed filter. What about this? Is it even classic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=250083889655&Category=3212&_trksid=p3907.m29


Yes this is a Classic,but I am sure that you can find a better price.



Soujirou said:


> Also connecting CO2 to the intake of any canister filter will damage the impeller.


How will it damage the impeller?
Some people here have been using their canisters for reactors for years with little or no effect.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

That settles it! www.Bigal's.com having a free shipping event when you buy stuff over 75 dollars; free shipping

Eheim 2217 for 149.99 plus free shipping!!

It's mine now!  But I still have some questions... Why is it not glossy on the outside? 

This is a pic straight from bigal's.










This is foster and smith's picture


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Same price at Petsmart.com

IMO there is no such thing as overkill when you are talking filtration. I have a 2215 on a 29...

It will look like the second picture.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Same price at Petsmart.com
> 
> IMO there is no such thing as overkill when you are talking filtration. I have a 2215 on a 29...
> 
> It will look like the second picture.


Are you 100% sure that it will look like the second picture when it comes? 

I bought it just now.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

NeonFlux said:


> Are you 100% sure that it will look like the second picture when it comes?
> 
> I bought it just now.


Yes,basically.

The filter on the bottom is a 2213,but it will look exactly like this,only scaled up.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

NeonFlux said:


> Are you 100% sure that it will look like the second picture when it comes?
> 
> I bought it just now.


My 2215 and 2217 look exactly like that as did my 2213 before I sold it.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay. I can't wait for it to come. I have a lot of packages coming this week.

Anyhoo!

*Let's get back on subject!*


----------



## carlos05 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have 2 on my 75 gallon...it works great and keeps the water clean.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Good job with buying the Eheim off Big Al's  I just ordered a 2215 off of eBay, came broken, had to send it back for a refund..major fiasco for saving $20. With the free shipping deal, I ordered myself a 2215!

I've used a 2213 for years now. I'd say the Pros are it's streamlined (no baskets, no bypasses), nothing fancy inside. Water goes in, goes through the media you put in the green canister, comes out. While the Renas and Fluvals are okay, they always seemed a bit more cheaply made to me. Even with all of their little baskets and autopriming thrills, Eheims seem to just work and keep on chugging. You'll find very few people around complaining how their Eheims broke. Even if they do, there's plenty of replacement parts readily available.

The only con though is you have to manually prime the thing. It confused me quite a bit at first trying to get the thing going, but eventually I got pretty good at it. If I can prime the thing without flooding the basement, you'll be fine


----------



## MyEdsul (Jul 25, 2008)

I hear so much about "priming" the Eheims - how do you do it?


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

MyEdsul said:


> I hear so much about "priming" the Eheims - how do you do it?


you suck








no really you suck on the intake and BAM


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Bk828 said:


> you suck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure you get your mouth off in time. You get used to the taste of tank water after awhile though. It's a hazard that comes with the hobby


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

NyteBlade said:


> Just make sure you get your mouth off in time. You get used to the taste of tank water after awhile though. It's a hazard that comes with the hobby


You means it's a hazard that comes with Eheims. 
I haven't sucked tank water in years.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

One con, beside the prime feature which is easily remedied, is the rinky dink clips that hold the head on the body which I would imagine would wear over time (but mine hasn't yet and its been about a year and a half). But the biggest one I have is if the canister head sticks a bit, its difficult to get leverage to pop it off. It only happened to me once and it was a real bear.

Other than that, they are great little filters.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I never have to prime my eheim, and as mentioned, no cons (at least none that I can find). Get the nicer eheim intakes and there's an easy-prime feature, and it looks a lot better than eheim green (I have these and love them).


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

gmccreedy said:


> One con, beside the prime feature which is easily remedied, is the rinky dink clips that hold the head on the body which I would imagine would wear over time (but mine hasn't yet and its been about a year and a half). But the biggest one I have is if the canister head sticks a bit, its difficult to get leverage to pop it off. It only happened to me once and it was a real bear.
> 
> Other than that, they are great little filters.


I heard from certian people.... that the clips arent even necessary because of all the suction that is built up when the filter is running.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

One of the quick disconnects that came with my 2213 leaks a little bit, _every_ time I have to disconnect/reconnect. It's kind of annoying. But I don't think it really factors in much, because if I'd get off my lazy ass and call Eheim, I bet they'd send me a replacement free of charge. It's just a faulty quick-disconnect, big deal. The filter itself is WONDERFUL! It's quiet, it's efficient, and it primes really easily. Plus you can't beat the price, so it gets my vote!


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> But the biggest one I have is if the canister head sticks a bit, its difficult to get leverage to pop it off. It only happened to me once and it was a real bear.


That will happen if both of the valves are closed.There is a small tab on the head to pull on.



bsmith782 said:


> I heard from certian people.... that the clips arent even necessary because of all the suction that is built up when the filter is running.


Don't try it.
One on each side will do the trick though.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

lescarpentier said:


> Don't try it.
> One on each side will do the trick though.


Thats right at least one...Right!

BTW how are you liking your Victor? I bought a *MINT* one yesterday.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Thats right at least one...Right!
> 
> BTW how are you liking your Victor? I bought a *MINT* one yesterday.


I don't like to gamble with water leaks,:eek5: so I play it safe.

I haven't put my Victor into operation yet,but it truly screams quality.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

lescarpentier said:


> I don't like to gamble with water leaks,:eek5: so I play it safe.
> 
> I haven't put my Victor into operation yet,but it truly screams quality.


Nice. Im sure I will be happy with it.


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> How will it damage the impeller?
> Some people here have been using their canisters for reactors for years with little or no effect.


If you only use a small amount of CO2, then maybe it's ok. However larger amounts will make your filter very noisy. This is a result of a portion of your CO2 bubbles imploding on the impeller blade. This is great for mixing but bad for the impeller and it is usually called cavitation. It occurs with all propellers/impellers/etc but when you introduce bubbles, that makes it worse.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

NyteBlade said:


> Just make sure you get your mouth off in time. You get used to the taste of tank water after awhile though. It's a hazard that comes with the hobby


One would have to keep their mouth on the intake for quite some time to get a mouth full of water considering the canister is empty. After the initial prime there is no need to help it as the lines are full of water. I havent had to reprime my eheims in years.



bsmith782 said:


> Thats right at least one...Right!
> 
> BTW how are you liking your Victor? I bought a *MINT* one yesterday.


How are you enjoying the 2213 I sent you? Hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Rev2eight (Jan 11, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the functionality or the performance of the filter, but i havent gotten over the fact that the new 2213 i bought is made in china. It works and performs fine and im sure it'll continue to do so years down the road but i was a little disappointed that it wasnt made in germany.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

fshfanatic said:


> Same price at Petsmart.com
> 
> IMO there is no such thing as overkill when you are talking filtration. I have a 2215 on a 29...
> 
> .


 I have a 2215 on a 20L and I love it. I like the double quick disconnects, it makes it much easier. After removing to clean, I shut both valves which holds the prime. I will say though, I was real disappointed in the 2234 ECCO. I am so glad I switched to the Classic.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

what is the big deal about the "ECCO" filters?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

For me, it did not have enough flow. The water enters the filter on top, instead of the bottom like the classic. It goes through a small opening, and misses most of the media. I am using it on a 4 gallon now.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> For me, it did not have enough flow. The water enters the filter on top, instead of the bottom like the classic. It goes through a small opening, and misses most of the media. I am using it on a 4 gallon now.


I have the smallest ECCO on a 20L and the flow is ridiculously low. I use it strickly for BIO on a Marine tank.. Works great, when packed full of live rock. I havent opened it in close to 11 months.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Soujirou said:


> If you only use a small amount of CO2, then maybe it's ok. However larger amounts will make your filter very noisy. This is a result of a portion of your CO2 bubbles imploding on the impeller blade. This is great for mixing but bad for the impeller and it is usually called cavitation. It occurs with all propellers/impellers/etc but when you introduce bubbles, that makes it worse.


I have been running DIY Co2 on my XP1 for almost 2 years with no issues and very little noise. I would and do always recommend people use their canister filters as a diffuser when applicable. It works like a champ! :thumbsup: 



fshfanatic said:


> How are you enjoying the 2213 I sent you? Hope you are enjoying it.


It is working like a champ. Super clear water and silent operation. What more could one ask for?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> It is working like a champ. Super clear water and silent operation. What more could one ask for?


So how bout an update on the tank youre using it on. You know, so we can see how well it works


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> It is working like a champ. Super clear water and silent operation. What more could one ask for?


I am glad it is working for you as well as it was working for me..


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

clwatkins10 said:


> So how bout an update on the tank youre using it on. You know, so we can see how well it works


Maybe tomorrow. You will get a kick out of my dual cannister co2 diffusion system! What can I say sometimes I get bored.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Glad to hear classic operates well


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

I just ordered a 2213 the other day.i can't wait for it t get here


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

What is the length(inches)of the Eheim classic 2217 canister?

And also..eheim's tubing is made of Vinyl? I want to make sure this works with my DIY reactor (rex's diy) 

what clamp size do I need to clamp the tubing? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+7900+4052&pcatid=4052

Lol changing the subject


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I know my 2217 is 15 3/4" tall or Eheims' website states 400mm x 205mm round. I'm not sure if the tubing is pure vinyl or a compound of.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

NeonFlux said:


> What is the length(inches)of the Eheim classic 2217 canister?


400 mm or 15.7"



NeonFlux said:


> what clamp size do I need to clamp the tubing?


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-tank-faq/22183-eheim-metric-tubing-conversion.html

2217
Inlet: 16/22 mm or 5/8" x 15/16"
Outlet: 12/16 mm or 1/2" x 5/8"

Here's 2 links that may help you too.

Check out page 37: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2215_2217_classic.pdf

list: http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=59

That's as far as I can help you.:smile:


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

You could if you don't want to suck the tube place a power head facing up into the tube with the basket removed and that would push the water and prime your unit.

I used a rubbermaid tub and filled it with water and then filled the hose.

I also purchased an extension (basically a replacement bar) because the amount of force from my 2 2217's was just too much without the extra length.

I found that if I fill the canaster before hooking it back up I get little to no bubbles in the output and never have priming issues.

All in all I love my 2 2217's and wouldn't trade them for anything! Do expect to pull shrimp and some baby fish from the bottom though so be careful! Also if you place the media in large filter bags (extra large bags designed for holding filter media) it helps with the cleaning of the unit like you wouldn't believe.

Best of luck,

James


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Left C said:


> 400 mm or 15.7"
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-tank-faq/22183-eheim-metric-tubing-conversion.html
> 
> ...


Phew Thanks. The link to page 37 doesnt work for me..It's because of my pdf file reader is not working at all. 

Where can I get the inlet and outlet sizes? dr and fosters.com doesnt have them

However I found 5/8 and 1/2 on this site. http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/browseproducts/Hose-Clamp--Plastic-Snapper-5-8-.HTML 

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/browseproducts/Hose-Clamp--Plastic-Snapper-1-2-.HTML

Those do well for nto being metal?


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

jlroar said:


> You could if you don't want to suck the tube place a power head facing up into the tube with the basket removed and that would push the water and prime your unit.
> 
> I used a rubbermaid tub and filled it with water and then filled the hose.
> 
> ...


Wow so it's quite a strong sucker? Hmm.. The intake wont suck up my aquatic plants now would they? lol


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

NeonFlux said:


> Phew Thanks. The link to page 37 doesnt work for me..It's because of my pdf file reader is not working at all.


Here's Eheim's manuals list: 
http://eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index1e78.html?key=downloads_25071_ehen&list=afilter



NeonFlux said:


> Where can I get the inlet and outlet sizes? dr and fosters.com doesnt have them?


I've already given you this information.:icon_lol: 

Here it is again.

2217
Inlet: 16/22 mm or 5/8" x 7/8"
Outlet: 12/16 mm or 1/2" x 5/8"


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Left C said:


> Here's Eheim's manuals list:
> http://eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index1e78.html?key=downloads_25071_ehen&list=afilter
> 
> I've already given you this information.:icon_lol:
> ...


Okay, what I really meant exactly was... Where can I buy them online?:angel:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

NeonFlux said:


> Okay, what I really meant exactly was... Where can I buy them online?:angel:


them = Clamps?

494 tubing - 12/16 mm or 1/2" x 5/8" 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...84-def-USD-18651##0##2n&queryType=0&offset=60
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+9998+6726&pcatid=6726
CD-925146 9/16": http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4052


594 tubing - 16/22 mm or 5/8" x 7/8"
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ube_400594?&query=400594&queryType=0&offset=0
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+9998+6726&pcatid=6726
CD-175014 3/4" - 1": http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4052


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Ah interesting. Thanks


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Seriously, Where do you get all this information?



Left C said:


> them = Clamps?
> 
> 494 tubing - 16/22 mm or 5/8" x 15/16"
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...84-def-USD-18651##0##2n&queryType=0&offset=60
> ...


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Seriously, Where do you get all this information?


LeftC has volumes of useful information.

Ok,now where is the rep button?


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

This is one of the reasons I just love this site!!! Everyone is so helpful in pointing you to what you need.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I can't hold it in any longer. I just have to tell you.:biggrin: 

I know the ID and OD of the various Eheim tubing sizes. Also, there are 0.03937 inches per mm.

As an example, 16 mm x 0.03937 inches per mm = 0.62992 inches

5/8" = 0.625 inches

So, 16 mm is very close to being 5/8".:thumbsup:


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

LeftC can become my friend someday


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, leftc, did you look that up, or are you the rain man


----------



## mtp10 (Apr 19, 2007)

*No Cons*

No cons nothing but pros, Have mine for 5 years and no problems:thumbsup:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol, leftc, did you look that up, or are you the rain man


Neither. :smile: 

There are 25.4 mm per inch. We all know that fact.

So, 1 / 25.4 mm per inch = 0.03937 inches per mm


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

NeonFlux said:


> LeftC can become my friend someday













Just kidding.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

???


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

That picture of Buckwheat is a precursor to either :icon_eek: or


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't think of a single con for my classics ( I just don't like the green in-tank hardware).

I run a 2217 on a 30g and a 2215 on a 40 (I'll swap them when the 40 starts to fill in).


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

t0p_sh0tta said:


> I can't think of a single con for my classics ( I just don't like the green in-tank hardware).
> 
> I run a 2217 on a 30g and a 2215 on a 40 (I'll swap them when the 40 starts to fill in).


Could you use these clear intakes and spray bars made by Eheim? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9606


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

<LI class=height>
CAL AQUA Fluxus System - 13 mm / Nano
$65.00 <LI class=height>
CAL AQUA Fluxus System - 13 mm / 20+ gal
$90.00 <LI class=height>
CAL AQUA Fluxus System - 13/17 mm / 30+ gal
$110.00 <LI class=height>
CAL AQUA Fluxus System - 17 mm / 30+ gal
$139.00 <LI class=height>
Flo Pipes Set - 13 mm
$59.99 

Support a sponsor and get some clean glass pipe work.

I really like these.


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome!!
c sking

Is anyone out there using the DIY reactor(made by rex grigg) with eheim classic? Any pictures? I would love to see pictures


----------

